# What are some games that are considered bad that you like?



## n64king (Aug 2, 2014)

Bad meaning poorly rated, the community doesn't even really like it much, and people look at you funny when you say you enjoyed that game.

I have to say I'm enjoying this "terrible" Cruisi'n game for the Wii that Midway put out. One of my favorite N64 racer series that randomly came back in an awkward fashion. I think this game basically got like a 2-4/10 for the most part lol But the controls were praised, it looks like a higher quality N64 game with basically no features that would be standard now. Just a racer with really shiny looking cars for some reason.

I bet I got a 100 or more to tell, but now it's your turn.


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 2, 2014)

Catz/Dogz for GBA are games I have pretty fond memories of. I remember my sister had Dogz/Catz and I had Dogz 2. We got rid of them a long time ago though, but I'd probably still enjoy them out of nostalgia if I were to play them again.


----------



## debinoresu (Aug 2, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Catz/Dogz for GBA are games I have pretty fond memories of. I remember my sister had Dogz/Catz and I had Dogz 2. We got rid of them a long time ago though, but I'd probably still enjoy them out of nostalgia if I were to play them again.



DOGZ OH MY GOD

I LOVE DOGZ.. MY CHILDHOOD IS DOGZ


----------



## Slayer_Buffy (Aug 2, 2014)

Rule of Rose. I find it so hauntingly beautiful, and a nice mixture of Lords of the Flies meets A Little Princess.


----------



## Mariah (Aug 2, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Catz/Dogz for GBA are games I have pretty fond memories of. I remember my sister had Dogz/Catz and I had Dogz 2. We got rid of them a long time ago though, but I'd probably still enjoy them out of nostalgia if I were to play them again.



I had Petz for the PC. I remember ordering it from a Scholastic Book order form in elementary school. The graphics were terrible.


----------



## n64king (Aug 2, 2014)

Dogz & Catz lol

I always thought it was a troll to Nintendogs haters or something LOL But that's kinda cool that you guys liked them cause I always felt bad thinking no one liked the pet game


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 2, 2014)

A Bug's Life for the PS1. It's also for the N64 and PC, but I mainly grew up on the PS1 version
Seriously that game got like mixed reception throughout from like 2/10 to 6.5/10. I personally don't find it all that bad.
For one thing, I think the game kept the movie's charm and world that Pixar created. And the music....is seriously one of my favorite soundtracks on the PS1, makes me go back to my childhood whenever I listened to it.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 2, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Catz/Dogz for GBA are games I have pretty fond memories of. I remember my sister had Dogz/Catz and I had Dogz 2. We got rid of them a long time ago though, but I'd probably still enjoy them out of nostalgia if I were to play them again.


Those games were so glitchy but I loved them. <3

I liked a few PC games based off movies/shows when I was younger, like the 101 Dalmatians, Spongebob and CatDog games, to name a few. I'm not sure if I'd like them playing now but maybe.


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 2, 2014)

Postal 2. It's scores on the gaming sites aren't that great, but the game is a special kind of terrible.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

Yoshi Story for the N64 was considered bad. Me? One of my favorites on the N64.


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 2, 2014)

I loved Dogz for GBA, and I still own it. It's a shame the game doesn't last long, and there's some things I wished you could do. When I was younger, I was obsessed with dogs, so my parents bought me it for Christmas one day (although I'd asked for a real dog).


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2014)

super mario land 2 yes it's damn easy but i think it's one of the best super mario games tbh, yay for finding the turtle extra stage w/out getting killed lol

mario kart 64. yeah to me the best one


----------



## Misuzurin (Aug 2, 2014)

Slayer_Buffy said:


> Rule of Rose. I find it so hauntingly beautiful, and a nice mixture of Lords of the Flies meets A Little Princess.



Very underrated game. Quite a great story, unfortunately the gameplay is horrendous. 

Haunting Ground and Clock Tower 3 were also reviewed poorly that I greatly enjoy. It's getting really tempting to sell my Rule of Rose and Haunting Ground though, their value is quite insane for a used copy.


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2014)

_Final Fantasy XIII_. It's so hated - yet I can't get enough of it! I'm completely in love with the geography and mythology.  Currently on my third play-through of it.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 2, 2014)

Dogz & Catz haha, I remember that. I use to play that so much as a kid.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 2, 2014)

I remember playing the old Nintendogs games at school, and whenever someone saw, they'd laugh or look at me weirdly. I still think It's cute, though. c:


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 2, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I loved Dogz for GBA, and I still own it. It's a shame the game doesn't last long, and there's some things I wished you could do. When I was younger, I was obsessed with dogs, so my parents bought me it for Christmas one day (although I'd asked for a real dog).



I never played Dogz, but I had Catz and really enjoyed it. Definitely not as good as Nintendogs, but still a fun little game.


----------



## nekosync (Aug 2, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I remember playing the old Nintendogs games at school, and whenever someone saw, they'd laugh or look at me weirdly. I still think It's cute, though. c:



Forget them, Nintendogs is legendary. <3


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 2, 2014)

Super mario sunshine


----------



## Mariah (Aug 2, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> Super mario sunshine



Who considers that bad?


----------



## RayOfHope (Aug 2, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> Super mario sunshine



I don't know anyone who says that game is bad.


----------



## ValtermcPires (Aug 2, 2014)

Specs Ops The Line, first time i played on PS3 and i din't give the full attention, i bought it when was on Humble Bundle and im enjoying very much, totally regret not playing on PS3 when i had the chance.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 2, 2014)

I know that awhile after it was released, Super Paper Mario received a lot of hate from fans of the first two Paper Mario games (it probably still does, but I see Sticker Star get much more hate). I really liked SPM, even if it was an incredibly easy game compared to the others.


----------



## n64king (Aug 2, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Yoshi Story for the N64 was considered bad. Me? One of my favorites on the N64.




Was it? First I've heard. I actually thought that was praised pretty well. It was my first Wii VC game 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> _Final Fantasy XIII_. It's so hated - yet I can't get enough of it! I'm completely in love with the geography and mythology.  Currently on my third play-through of it.



Spooky cause I was just talking about that particular FF with a friend earlier and he said he liked it too and can't understand why it was trashed on so bad.

OMG LOL @ ALL DOGZ & CATZ TALK. Super duper never got into that wow, any of those weird Ubisoft games where they didn't know what to make so they ripped Nintendo off just were always weird to me. Their original stuff is much more up to par.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> I know that awhile after it was released, Super Paper Mario received a lot of hate from fans of the first two Paper Mario games (it probably still does, but I see Sticker Star get much more hate). I really liked SPM, even if it was an incredibly easy game compared to the others.



Uh yeah I never understood why SPM got slammed so hard, it was a great game. Sticker Star I didn't even think needed to be hit this hard even if it is pretty blah in comparison to it's console counterparts

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't think most people say Mario Sunshine is bad, but I do know a lot of people say it's not their favorite or they skipped because they thought the water controls were a "gimmick", obviously these children on here don't understand what a gimmick is if that's their excuse.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2014)

n64king said:


> because they thought the water controls were a "gimmick", obviously these children on here don't understand what a gimmick is if that's their excuse.


I agree. Super Mario Sunshine was freaking amazing!!


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 2, 2014)

Tina said:


> _Final Fantasy XIII_. It's so hated - yet I can't get enough of it! I'm completely in love with the geography and mythology.  Currently on my third play-through of it.


Same. I like it too and I don't understand why so many fans don't like it. I also love Final Fantasy VIII and that game often gets bashed by fans as well.

I also love Sonic '06, sorry not sorry.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 2, 2014)

n64king said:


> Uh yeah I never understood why SPM got slammed so hard, it was a great game. Sticker Star I didn't even think needed to be hit this hard even if it is pretty blah in comparison to it's console counterparts



Eh, Sticker Star I was kinda mad about at first because it was the reason I got a 3DS in the first place (I wasn't planning on getting ACNL until I suddenly preordered the February before it came out). But now, it's just... forgettable. A lot of the time I forget it exists because nobody ever talks about it lol.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 2, 2014)

Two of my favourite games, actually, compared to the reception of the others in the series.

The more notable of the two would be _Spyro: A Hero's Tail_. Of the original five, it seems to be one of the most hated for some undiscernible reason (excluding EtD- that game's pitifully glitchy)... But yet, I didn't find it too bad? The graphics were good for the time, and the gameplay was amazingly fun. Sure, the dialogue was extremely cheesy... But did I care when many of the other elements were pure gaming gold to me as a kid, and are still enjoyable to this day?

_The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess_, despite being my favourite entry in the series, is widely hated for many reasons such as 'It was too easy' or 'The wolf mechanic was horrible'. In terms of easiness? No. There are segments that I literally had to look up a decent guide. I also kind of enjoyed the wolf mechanic. However, one of the oddest complaints I've heard for it is that Hyrule Field is desolate. One thing's for sure: I found more there than in OoT!

Other mentions are the Spore game released for the DS (no-one seems to even know of it, and the few that do hate it) and Super Paper Mario.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh man, speaking of Zelda, I love Skyward Sword. I thought it had great graphics, great characters, and a great plot. I get why people dislike certain aspects of it, but it's definitely not as bad as people make it out to be, honestly. It deserves more praise from the fandom than it gets. I also never understood why everyone hated on Twilight Princess. TP is a good game in its own right.


----------



## n64king (Aug 2, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Eh, Sticker Star I was kinda mad about at first because it was the reason I got a 3DS in the first place (I wasn't planning on getting ACNL until I suddenly preordered the February before it came out). But now, it's just... forgettable. A lot of the time I forget it exists because nobody ever talks about it lol.




I got my 3DS for Paper Mario too! But it's totally forgettable except for the annoying Wiggler part. It looks awesome though, it's suited for the 3DS well at any rate.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Two of my favourite games, actually, compared to the reception of the others in the series.
> 
> The more notable of the two would be _Spyro: A Hero's Tail_. Of the original five, it seems to be one of the most hated for some undiscernible reason (excluding EtD- that game's pitifully glitchy)... But yet, I didn't find it too bad? The graphics were good for the time, and the gameplay was amazingly fun. Sure, the dialogue was extremely cheesy... But did I care when many of the other elements were pure gaming gold to me as a kid, and are still enjoyable to this day?
> 
> ...





Oh god any Spore release aside from the main PC one was rated poorly for the most part, that series was a disappointment. The main PC Spore game was fun, but was so limiting. I never bothered with the DS or Wii things because they looked weird and totally unlike the PC game.

I've never heard hate on Twilight Princess except people who were anti-Wii remote didn't like the Wii version, or went for the GCN version to appose the Wii I guess. But I never found it to be too hard, but I didn't find it to be easy either. Certain things I also had to find a guide or I figured it out but I have no idea how I or anyone else was suppose to figure it out LOL So high five on that one. I feel like TP is what OoT would have been if OoT came out later. TP = OoT Advanced. Idk if that's fair since TP is awesome but I felt like it was one of the more well rounded Zelda games.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> Oh man, speaking of Zelda, I love Skyward Sword. I thought it had great graphics, great characters, and a great plot. I get why people dislike certain aspects of it, but it's definitely not as bad as people make it out to be, honestly. It deserves more praise from the fandom than it gets. I also never understood why everyone hated on Twilight Princess. TP is a good game in its own right.



I think as for Skyward Sword most people frowned on the controls and some of the characters. I guess people didn't like Girahim in comparison to Zant. *points to that other board on TBT with the poll between the two* lol I like Zant better, but I liked Skyward Sword just as well.


----------



## Misuzurin (Aug 3, 2014)

I really enjoyed FFXIII myself. Pulse felt kinda stupid in the grand sense of the plot, but it offered a lot of game time to sink in. Still need that darn Treasure Hunter trophy for plat. I can't handle killing another adamantoise again without completely hating the game. I also really loved Hope, whom everyone and their mother rags on. Ah I just remembered the ending was kinda weak too. But overall I really enjoyed a large portion of the game. 

I'm having a hard time getting into XIII-2 though. (Yeah my backlog is huge, finally playing it.). I'm still on the beach so I can't hate it yet. I was quite taken aback by the QTE and being thrown into the story so suddenly like that. Many wtfs were thought.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 3, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Oh man, speaking of Zelda, I love Skyward Sword. I thought it had great graphics, great characters, and a great plot. I get why people dislike certain aspects of it, but it's definitely not as bad as people make it out to be, honestly. It deserves more praise from the fandom than it gets. I also never understood why everyone hated on Twilight Princess. TP is a good game in its own right.



Yeah... Skyward Sword is a bit too hated as well. I can understand with the motion controls- they're a bit finnicky and hard to understand if you're bit used to them. However, I don't think it makes it a bad game, necessarily. The plot was good enough, and the characters are some of the most developed of the series.

@N64king: I understand that myself. As a kid, though, I never got to play the PC version, so the 1st DS game was the only creature creating I got to do. Perhaps that's why I enjoy it so much?


----------



## Nymeri (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't know if anyone here have heard of it, but I love "Dog's Life" for the ps2. I don't really know if it's considered a bad game though.


----------



## Misuzurin (Aug 3, 2014)

I think my sister played it back in the day. Was it the one where you followed scents and stuff? I don't remember much of it, see seemed to have enjoyed it.


----------



## Nymeri (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes! I'm glad im not alone hehe. Now I really wanna play it again. It's such a fun game imo


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't know if it was considered _bad_, but some people didn't really enjoy Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks. I loved it.


----------



## n64king (Aug 3, 2014)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> @N64king: I understand that myself. As a kid, though, I never got to play the PC version, so the 1st DS game was the only creature creating I got to do. Perhaps that's why I enjoy it so much?




Probably! It's nostalgia for you and maybe it wasn't that bad anyway, I just never thought it looked any fun. I always felt like they marketed it as "buy the Wii or DS game and transfer your animals into the PC game", which felt like an EA money grab. If that wasn't the case then oops on me. I'd support EA bringing back Spore if it was gonna work out better. WiiU Spore if it works = yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nymeri said:


> I don't know if anyone here have heard of it, but I love "Dog's Life" for the ps2. I don't really know if it's considered a bad game though.



OMG NO THAT ISN'T A BAD GAME AT ALL!!!! I think it got decent reviews!!! Or at least a passable grade. I remember the graphics looked kinda PCish though, like goo pudding with brighter colors. I remember the scentovision or whatever with the blue yellow and pink smoke.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> I don't know if it was considered _bad_, but some people didn't really enjoy Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks. I loved it.



Nope not considered bad, in fact people seem to be warmer to Spirit Tracks than Phantom Hourglass except for the flute part.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 3, 2014)

n64king said:


> Probably! It's nostalgia for you and maybe it wasn't that bad anyway, I just never thought it looked any fun. I always felt like they marketed it as "buy the Wii or DS game and transfer your animals into the PC game", which felt like an EA money grab. If that wasn't the case then oops on me. I'd support EA bringing back Spore if it was gonna work out better. WiiU Spore if it works = yes.



I'd say that's the most likely thing for me. Either way, it was definitely a lot better than the second DS Spore game, Spore Hero Arena.

Personally, I'd love to see something similar to the original come to the Wii U or something. I'd love to finally experience it for myself, or at least something of the sort.


----------



## n64king (Aug 3, 2014)

Well you can count it out cause EA basically said "lol no" to the WiiU. Ewwwww I remember Spore Hero Arena that's when I was just like wow please stop. Someone kill Spore & EA.


----------



## CutiePieJacob (Aug 3, 2014)

Tomadatchi Life! It's actually the best game I've ever played in my life, ACNL sucks compared to it!!!
jk tomadatchi like sucks on so many levels #acnl4ever


----------



## n64king (Aug 3, 2014)

Lol I just saw your post about it in the other thread. It's not even the same game at all, I feel like the poor game was shown as a game that people who liked ACNL, may also like Tomodatchi. I feel like the Animal Crossing websites took off and said it's gonna be almost just like ACNL only with Miis and everyone got the wrong idea and went crazy. I mean maybe not you but a lot of others are making it seem like they're made it's not an AC clone, but oh well each to their own. Tomodatchi is clearly a love it or hate it game amongst fans

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will agree there's a lot less to do in it than they made it seem. I thought we'd be doing more with the Miis, it's literally like Tomagotchi only more in depth. But I've managed to play it a lot anyway haha


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 9, 2014)

Not sure if it counts, but I just remember NFL Blitz being so ridiculous that I could not stop laughing. No play ever ended without people flying all over the place after getting clotheslined, late tackled, etc., and then any touchdown celebration or first down victory was met with body slamming, all the players tackling at once, etc.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 9, 2014)

I really like sonic heroes, but I know that some others didn't really like switching between the characters throughout the stages.  I could never get past bingo highway because I kept falling ha ha.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Aug 9, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I really like sonic heroes, but I know that some others didn't really like switching between the characters throughout the stages.  I could never get past bingo highway because I kept falling ha ha.



Good call on that!  I liked Sonic Heroes, was surprised to hear about how many people hated it after playing it.

I liked RE 5 quite a bit, but only if you have a friend to play with.

I liked Duke Nukem Forever.  Sure it was disappointing COMPARED to DN:3D but, I still had fun.

I couldn't play more than a few hours of FF13, I couldn't stand it.  Though I did really really like FF12, a game every body apparently hates as well.  And was FF8 ill received?  It seemed really huge when it came out, and every body seemed to love it.  I played it years after the hype, and really liked it.

Also feel SH:4 was fairly ill received, though I can't confirm that.   I liked it a lot, spooked me right out straight.


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 9, 2014)

Samurai Warriors Chronicles. 
I honestly don't know why people complain about it so much.
I've seen complaints about how the camera angle is so poor that players can't even see the enemy... but the game's camera adjusts itself so you can always see the enemies. I've never had a problem with the camera angle.
Also, this was the second or third game to make me cry, so... It's honestly a lot better than what all the poor reviews say online. -____-


----------



## Beachland (Aug 9, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I really like sonic heroes, but I know that some others didn't really like switching between the characters throughout the stages.  I could never get past bingo highway because I kept falling ha ha.



I used to love that one, it was my first sonic game as a kid so it holds a special place in my heart 

I feel like the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games aren't really liked by a lot of people, but I played the first two when they came out and I loved them.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Aug 9, 2014)

A lot of people don't remember this, but the Assassin's Creed series was not initially met with positive reviews. The first Assassin's Creed used to be considered a mediocre game at best, but I loved it to death. However, once Assassin's Creed 2 came out, everyone started praising the first one saying it was awesome and all. Now all of the online sources give it consistent 8's and 9's, but I remember being heartbroken when I saw 4's and 5's next to its title upon release.



Zulehan said:


> Not sure if it counts, but I just remember NFL Blitz being so ridiculous that I could not stop laughing. No play ever ended without people flying all over the place after getting clotheslined, late tackled, etc., and then any touchdown celebration or first down victory was met with body slamming, all the players tackling at once, etc.



OH MY GOD. NFL Blitz was so amazing. Used to play that on my 64 all the time! I don't even like football, but it was so ridiculously fast-paced and stupid that my friends and I would be roaring at each other and rolling on the floor laughing. Good times, good times.


----------



## mayorgeorgia (Aug 9, 2014)

Dogz 2, for GBA or GBC. It was great


----------



## n64king (Aug 10, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> Not sure if it counts, but I just remember NFL Blitz being so ridiculous that I could not stop laughing. No play ever ended without people flying all over the place after getting clotheslined, late tackled, etc., and then any touchdown celebration or first down victory was met with body slamming, all the players tackling at once, etc.



LOL I love bad sports games, I've got none but they're hilarious when they don't work right. It's like the game is taking itself too seriously meanwhile it's screwing up at the same time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rockthemike13 said:


> Good call on that!  I liked Sonic Heroes, was surprised to hear about how many people hated it after playing it.
> 
> I liked RE 5 quite a bit, but only if you have a friend to play with.
> 
> ...




Literally all of those were swept under the rug and people pretended it didn't happen.
I only hear of FF12 being meh and 13 being OH GOD NO. No idea on 8

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayorgeorgia said:


> Dogz 2, for GBA or GBC. It was great



haha clearly the #1 "hated" game is Dogz or Catz. That's the most mentioned one on here


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 10, 2014)

ValtermcPires said:


> Specs Ops The Line, first time i played on PS3 and i din't give the full attention, i bought it when was on Humble Bundle and im enjoying very much, totally regret not playing on PS3 when i had the chance.


I usually see nothing but praise for that, I don't think its as hated to be honest. 



Mega_Cabbage said:


> I really like sonic heroes, but I know that some others didn't really like switching between the characters throughout the stages.  I could never get past bingo highway because I kept falling ha ha.


Definitely! Really enjoyed Sonic Heroes when many others didn't. Then again, I like Crush 40 which many apparently hate

Homefront is a kind of middle of the road title that I really liked. The story was incredibly short, but I really enjoyed playing through it. The multiplayer however is where I spent most of my time and while it was primarily to get all the multiplayer based trophies, it was still incredibly fun to play through and was sad when the developer went defunct. The maps, though large, still felt small enough for primarily infantry gameplay but large enough for the vehicles you could call/spawn in to destroy.


----------



## n64king (Aug 11, 2014)

Well someone picked up Homefront because Homefront: The Revolution is coming in 2015 I believe for XB1, PS4 and PC. I always liked that game, but I wasn't overly impressed by it. It surely was creepy how the opening was spot on about some world events that took place. But I'm not really interested in the next one. It was just blah.


----------



## mayorgeorgia (Aug 12, 2014)

n64king said:


> haha clearly the #1 "hated" game is Dogz or Catz. That's the most mentioned one on here



Didn't say people hated it, It just was not what people would commonly call a "good" game


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 13, 2014)

Now see the original Catz and Dogz games were little 90s PC desktop games. I had Catz II.


----------



## n64king (Aug 14, 2014)

That's really freaky. I never realized how old that series was, I totally just accept it's existence and overlook it


----------



## dude98 (Aug 14, 2014)

Pokemon Ranger. It was my first DS game. Even though it hurt my hand I still liked it.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 17, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I had Petz for the PC. I remember ordering it from a Scholastic Book order form in elementary school. The graphics were terrible.



I had petz (catz 5 and dogz 5) for pc, as well as babyz. I thought the graphics were good o: it was decent pixel art. 
The 3ds series never appealed to me though, it just wasn't the same. petz for pc was more customizable and no set goals, where as the petz for 3ds felt like the sims.

It's hard to think of a game that wasn't rated well but I liked ;.; i might comeback when I think of it to post


----------



## Bowie (Aug 17, 2014)

Pok?mon Channel, Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the City, Sonic R, and Luigi's Mansion.


----------



## n64king (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't think anyone considered those bad, although I can't speak for Sonic R, I liked that game but it's weird for sure. Pokemon Channel is dated but at the time I think people liked it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nor do I think Pokemon Ranger was considered bad? I thought only the 3DS pokemon spin off was weird


----------



## plaguedspirit (Aug 20, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> DOGZ OH MY GOD
> 
> I LOVE DOGZ.. MY CHILDHOOD IS DOGZ



The same goes for my sister and I.  I loaded up the old family computer the other day, (IT STILL WORKED!!?!), and there were so many dogs named "poopdog" and just... such juvenile things.  And I didn't cringe.  Just nostalgia'd hard.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Aug 21, 2014)

Final Fantasy Mystic Quest for the SNES. The storyline is standard, but the art and music is pretty good.


----------



## nekosync (Aug 22, 2014)

Beachland said:


> I used to love that one, it was my first sonic game as a kid so it holds a special place in my heart
> 
> I feel like the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games aren't really liked by a lot of people, but I played the first two when they came out and I loved them.


I loved the DS ones, but my brother says the 3DS ones are too childish for him.


----------



## Gusmanak (Aug 22, 2014)

Black Ops, everyone says its awful but I really like the campaign and the multiplayer.


----------



## n64king (Aug 22, 2014)

I was playing Black Ops with a friend before I even knew it was an "awful" CoD game. Seemed fine to me on PS3, but I don't play those at all ever, it was a weird time for me.


----------

